# Where are the XL 595 frames?



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Calling Look and LBS's selling Look...

Looks like Look is having trouble meeting demand for XL frames (still waiting for LBS to get my frame in, 3+ weeks and counting).

Anyone have visibility into their supply chain/logistics to give us some idea as to when we will finally see our shiny new frames?


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

try waiting for an XXL ultra


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

I was waiting for a 595 XL for a few months and ended up giving in and going for a 585!!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey guys, sorry it's taken me so long to reply but I've been swamped shipping 595's the last couple of days. No really, I swear...even XL's! Seriously though, as I mentioned in our PM conversation last week Johnny, we have admittedly been falling short when it comes to delivering the larger size 595's (XL and XXL) but the light at the end of the tunnel is fast approaching. Last week we received a number of these frames, and even though they aren't quite enough to cover everyone's back-orders, they will take care of 75% of them. 2 of these frames went to the shop you have been working with Johnny. Word from France is that in two to three weeks we should be able to fill all of our current backorders, and even have some left over to have in inventory.

I know the XL 595 drought has been tough, but relief is just around the corner. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Ahhh...
This is great news Chas - will give my LBS a call, set up the stand and get ready to put this new stead together.
Can hardly wait!


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

It's great to have a manufacurer so responsive to custoners needs and be on this board!

Way to go Chas, great job Look!


----------

